# Hyper Real Pressed Powder



## ledonatella (Dec 13, 2005)

Has anyone tried this yet? I ordered it this afternoon when I was getting my Disney TLC's and now I'm thinking maybe I should've stuck with my Blot Powder. I looked at reviews on MUA but there really wasen't much. Any thoughts??


----------



## bellezzadolce (Dec 13, 2005)

I have it in lavendar fx and it's georgous.  It's light reflective so it's not cakey.


----------



## aznsmurfy (Dec 17, 2005)

I have it in Medium IIRC and it's SHIMMERY! It's nice but the way I apply it it's OTT hehe But I tend to do that with skinfinishes too.  ..so take that with a grain of salt


----------



## martygreene (Dec 17, 2005)

I have it. It runs light, I am extra light in blot but this light is a bit of a highlight for me.

It's shimmery, comperable to the loose shimmer powders, or powder mixed with vanilla pigment. It's nice as a highlight, but can easily go overboard.


----------



## macchicaboom (Dec 18, 2005)

I really like this powder- it's like other pressed powders with shimmer.  I only use a little bit (a light swipe) though, and I pat it on.  It looks pretty natural IMHO.  Just don't use a whole lot at one time or it will look OTT.


----------



## jasper17 (Dec 18, 2005)

I find it to be very, almost TOO, shimmery - I use it very sparingly as a highlight from time to time.


----------



## ledonatella (Dec 18, 2005)

Thanks guys!


----------



## docmaria (Jan 20, 2006)

Ooh - I love shimmer overload.  I have an image of Prescriptives Magic products? Must place a Pro order soon (pity I don't live near one).


----------



## ledonatella (Jan 20, 2006)

I did get it and I love it although if I have on this, plus my bronzer, plus my MSF's or Pearlizers, it's a bit much so I just wear it if I'm not doing any kind of highlighter powder.


----------



## anuy (Feb 10, 2006)

*MAC hyper real/pressed!*

hey guys! i think it's a pro product. anyone use it? any opinions on this stuff? it sounds interesting!


----------



## wildesigns (Feb 10, 2006)

I have 2 of them..the Warm Rose FX and the Lavender Light FX and love them both. I find they have a bit of a blotting effect, too. The shades are very subtle and appear pale in the compact (generous size) but go on translucent. They also have tiny, I mean TINY, sparkles in them. It's not shimmer, but sparkle and just a very little bit and it's to soften the face...you know....that candlelit glow thing. You can't even see them unless the light hits just so and then it's barely noticeable. The powders come with a sponge-type puff but I prefer using a brush. They are definitely a dry, non-oil-creating powder, IMO. HTH!


----------



## ledonatella (Feb 10, 2006)

That's funny because I started a thread about the same thing a while back....anyway I got mine and love it although it is shimmery. But I wear a shimmery bronzer and usually a highlighter too so this over sometimes is a little disco ball. I got Med. and it's a touch too dark for me, and I usually wear med-dark with blot powder even though I'm an NC20 (anything lighter leaves a chalky film on me). It definitly soaks up the oils too which is nice. I'm not sure if I'll stick with this or go back to the blot powder, but I do like it.


----------



## greatscott2000 (Nov 12, 2007)

Does Anyone know if this is a Pro Item or will it be released to the general public?

TIA


----------



## rebekah (Nov 12, 2007)

I'm pretty sure that I heard that it was just going to be pro , does anyone know I'd like an update on that.

You can order it via telephone from the pro site if you don't have a pro card.. you have to use this number 1.800.387.6707 ext:8555 thats the mac customer service dept.

or if you know the number of a mac pro store you should be able to order from them


----------



## aziajs (Nov 12, 2007)

I have never heard of it.  Sounds cool.


----------



## amoona (Nov 12, 2007)

They're at the pro stores and they're amazing to use as highlight powders in photos.


----------



## greatscott2000 (Nov 12, 2007)

Thanks!


----------



## claresauntie (Nov 12, 2007)

They're pro, and FYI to NW's: they are very yellow. I have one, and I can't wear it 'cause I'm way too pink for it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 BUMMER.


----------



## aziajs (Nov 12, 2007)

^^^Ok.  No longer sounds interesting.


----------



## cloudburst (Nov 12, 2007)

I don't know anything about the Hyper Real powder, but I know Prescriptives Magic Liquid Powder offers the same type of "iridescence" the Hyper Real foundation does.  It comes in Translucent, Red Neutralizer & Deep Translucent.  I use the Translucent & it makes your skin glow.


----------



## whitneep (Aug 12, 2008)

Does anyone know what shade to use for an NC200 in the foundation? I don't live near a pro store to swatch them, and they come in shades like extra light, light, medium...instead of 200, 300 etc.


----------



## whitneep (Aug 12, 2008)

*Re: HyperReal Pressed Powder*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ledonatella* 

 
_That's funny because I started a thread about the same thing a while back....anyway I got mine and love it although it is shimmery. But I wear a shimmery bronzer and usually a highlighter too so this over sometimes is a little disco ball. I got Med. and it's a touch too dark for me, and I usually wear med-dark with blot powder even though I'm an NC20 (anything lighter leaves a chalky film on me). It definitly soaks up the oils too which is nice. I'm not sure if I'll stick with this or go back to the blot powder, but I do like it._

 
 Would you say that the light would have been a better color for the NC20 then? I'm trying to figure out which shade to buy. Thanks.


----------



## *JJ* (Jan 14, 2009)

trying to figure out a shade. any nw15 or lighter gals have this?


----------



## Corvs Queen (Jan 14, 2009)

Thanks for your question *JJ*. I would love an answer for this as well as I too, am a NW 15.


----------



## Ruby_Woo (Jan 15, 2009)

I love Hyper Real pressed powders! I wear it over my HR foundation, because since the foundation has the irridecense to it, I feel its the powder that doesnt defeat that purpose. I have it in Medium and I wear HR in NC300.


----------



## *JJ* (Mar 21, 2010)

does anyone know if i can still find this at pro stores anywhere?
i know the powder has been discontinued, i'm just hoping one might still be floating around somewhere


----------



## 3773519 (Mar 24, 2010)

i was thinking about this item as well. I will be in the hunt for it as well.


----------

